# Hiring RV in USA for family trip



## fred20062006 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi All 
We (Me, Wife and 1 half year old boy) are heading to USA for a road trip starting in Dallas and ending in Florida Keys. I have been looking at motorhome hire but having a problem with the driving cabin setup’s. They all seem to have 2 front seats and I was hoping I could find something with 3 front seats. The idea being we could put a child seat in one of the passenger seats at the front and my son will get the full experience of the road trip – all the motorhomes I’ve seen to hire state that the child seat has to go in the back (normally by the table/seating area). I know he’s only young but it would be really great if he was upfront in the driving cabin with us! Could anyone kindly advise me on a solution or if this is not possible? Or if anyone has done a similar trip with a small child being in a child seat behind the driving cabin? Look forward to hearing from you. 
Thanks 
Fred


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We hired twice and both were the 2 seat at the sharp end design - the space between the front seats was over the gearbox and was the access route to the back half.....

Your best contact is asprn who has forgotten more about USA RV's than most of us will ever know.......

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got 2 and in USA at the moment, I taught Dougie everything he knows.

Most rental RVs in US are based on C class, ford e350 chassis, they only have 2 front seats, if your kid is in the rear he will have a good view from the side window, not the same as seeing all the quashed critters but really good

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Think you may have a problem, most States in the US ban children under 12 sitting in the front of a vehicle!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Nethernut

You are quite right, I just took my Arizona driving test and that was one of the questions.

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that Loddy - had not picked up on your vast experience so overlooked you - apologies I will try to remember.

I must try to remember.

I must try to remember.

I must try to remember.

I must try to remember.

Done my lines and will try hard!

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a secret and I know you won't say nowt but our friend the guy you mentioned has become a tugger shhhhhhhhhhhh

Loddy :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaahh that explains a lot then, thanks for that info, nudge, nudge, wink, say no more........

Dave :wink: :wink:


----------

